# Mullet Run?



## Mullet Madness (Mar 2, 2007)

I have lived in myrtle beach before and now i am looking to move back. I am planning a vacation to come down to look for jobs and do some fishing when i am there. I cant remember when the mullet run is and was trying to get some help. I remembered it being around the 4th of july but i wasn't sure.

TL
Mullet


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

mullet run dosent start till about late august early september!


----------



## Mullet Madness (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks for the info on the mullet run. I will be planning my vacation/job search around that time. Since I have moved I don't have any salt water fishing gear. I do have some heavy rod and reels for fresh water but i am worried about them getting ruined by the salt water. any suggestions?


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

For now you could wash and wash some more the salt off the reels after each fishing trip. I have used fresh-water reels for the last 6+ years with no effects of salt water damage following this rule. As time and money permits you could buy your salt-water gear. Some of the "new" gear will still have to be washed (rinsed) after use. Hope this helps.............
Kim


----------



## Mullet Madness (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks for the help. Once I complete the move I will slowly begin to replace my salt water gear. I am excited to get down there and try some of my old spots and see if i can hook into something. Anyone have spots to catch bait? I used to go to murrells inlet for mud minnows and up to little river by a bridge to cast my sain net for mullet. There were a few other spots but dont remember where.

TL
Mullet


----------

